# Algae eater problems.



## Ddrahos02 (Nov 18, 2010)

I bought a Chinese algae eater for my Betta tank about 2 weeks ago because the algae had completely taken over the tank and I figure he would be a nice addition. Well he was, he cleaned that tank nonstop till it was clean and to this day its spotless only I'm worried that now there isn't enough algae growing in there to keep him well fed so I ended up getting these algae wafers from Aqueon. I never see him eat these though and they seem to just make a mess.
So my question is this, will he be okay just skimming what little bit of algae there is in there, and is there anything else i could try feeding to him in place of the wafers?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Im pretty sure chinese algea eaters get really large and agressive, if your putting him in a typical beta tank its too small and your gonna run into huge problems in the future.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

first off, how big is this tank?

A Chinese Algae Eater WILL get large and aggressive. They really only munch on algae when they're young and small, and they actually do a very good job at it (I had one in a 10 gallon for a while that kept it spotless). When they grow larger they get aggressive and begin to go after other fish though.

If this is only say one of those 2.5 gallon Betta desk tanks, then they're easy enough to just clean by hand every week or every other week. But if you're in a larger tank like 10+ gallons, then you may want to consider a Bristlenose Pleco as your algae cleanup crew. They may not do as thorough of a job as a Chinese Algae Eater, will require some sort of drift wood in the tank to munch on, and do need the occasional food supplement (algae wafers suffice), but they're completely docile, stay around 3" max full grown, and are much more beautiful of a fish than any Chinese Algae Eater that I've ever seen


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

BNP are more peacefull than a CAE but i wouldnt call them "completly docile". If its a small tank go wtih Otos


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I also ask what size the tank is.If its only around a gallon(as most betta tanks are,or less)Then there isnt an algae eater big enough for the tank,save a few pond snails,or possibly shrimp.The latter which will become a snack for Mr.betta most likely.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

mk4gti said:


> BNP are more peacefull than a CAE but i wouldnt call them "completly docile". If its a small tank go wtih Otos


good suggestion

I've personally never seen a BNP get "agitated", but I wouldn't put it past any fish to get a little mean sometimes

though not all LFS or pet stores carry Otos; at least I haven't found any around here  and I hate ordering livestock with shipping...


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Some type of snail are good for most small tanks. It is important to consider why you are getting algae. Too much algae it is usually caused by too much light or too many nutrients, which could mean that the water is not clean enough and needs improving for the sake of the fish. What size is the tank? Is the tank filtered? Are there any live plants? How often do you do water changes?


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I second the snail suggestion. If you're still within the guarantee period (petco and petsmart both have a period during which you can bring your fish back, check your receipt) on the chinese algae eater, just bring that sucker back. They only eat algae when young, when older they start trying to latch onto the sides of their tank mates and will cause injury and death. I think a more honest trade name for them would be sucking death fish, at least then in pet stores that continue to carry them they'd be forced to give consumers a little clearer picture of what they're in for: sucking death. If you're not in the guarantee period sometimes you can still just bring it back but for no refund, just on a "take this fish I don't want it" basis. Or you can euthanize it. For goshsakes don't release it anywhere.


----------



## Ddrahos02 (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay, well not really what I was looking for... I was trying to get some food ideas for him since he ignores the wafers and I haven't seen algae in there for awhile. But to clear things up. Yes I know they get more aggressive but i figured that was okay considering he is with my Betta and my Betta can hold his own. The tank isn't the "typical Betta tank", I set up a 10 gallon for them with plenty of caves and live plants giving them both many hiding places if one feels like picking on the other.


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

I like the chinese algae eaters to be honest, In my tank they were the ones getting picked on by other fish oddly enough, so i moved them into the QT tank and was actually gonna get rid of them... but they seem to love it. I replaced them in the main tank with a bunch of oto's. Also my Chinese algae waters eat those wafers, zucchini, regular fish food, and they really like to eat those sinking fish food tablets for loaches / bottom feaders.


----------



## cgskipper (Nov 15, 2010)

I concur with using Otos for a small tank. Pound for pound (or I guess ounce for ounce in this case!), they are the most industrious algae eaters out there. My crew of six never stops working!


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah i have 6 ottos in my 20 gallon shrimp tank and they really do work more than ive ever seen any other fish.


----------



## PolymerTim (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL, OK, I can't resist the laugh. Although I'm sure everyone had the best intentions, but only one out of ten replies even attempted to answer the OPs question!

I wish I could help, but I have no experience with Chines algae eaters.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

PolymerTim said:


> LOL, OK, I can't resist the laugh. Although I'm sure everyone had the best intentions, but only one out of ten replies even attempted to answer the OPs question!


Good point, lol. I don't think any one wanted to answer with out knowing more about the tank as it is likely unsuitable for the tank or at least to be kept with a betta. 

I think it will need extra food. Heres a link about Siamese algae eaters, it says they eat a variety of foods:
Siamese algae eater

Just be careful that you don't over feed because especially in a small tank it would be dangerous for both fish.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah, there were a lot of specifically ot answers, but the original question, looked at from our perspective, was a little like "how fast should I drive by this ravine?" and our answers were essentially "we don't think its a good idea to drive fast by that ravine at all" - beta tanks are typically pretty small, and even assuming a chinese algae eater is a good idea, it isn't a fish for a small tank. Yes, you can feed them in there, start out feeding them the veggies, the algae tabs and zucchini, and then when they're older you might want to start adding what? Carnivore tabs or something? But by then I think there will be other problems.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

See, we had the Flying Foxes, they all died. TBH, for his size tank I would say go with 2 or so Otocinclus, Ive had them, possibly one of the cuter algae eaters out there.


----------

